# whats the hottest shit out.....



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

i was jus wondering wat ppl around the country are goin wit for their interiors right now, my cars in the paint shop and im tryin to get sum ideas of what i wanna go with. lots of ppl around here are puttin ostrich in their rides. whats sum other hot int.'s right now? oh by the way, i drive a 84 cutlass.......


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

Vinyl, velvet...can't go wrong! :biggrin:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

got almost my whole front done with velvet just have the door panels and 1 visor left


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Pig skin :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Aug 28 2006, 09:48 PM~6062456
> *i was jus wondering wat  ppl around the country are goin wit for their interiors right now, my cars in the paint shop and im tryin to get sum ideas of what i wanna go with. lots of ppl around here are puttin ostrich in their rides.  whats sum other hot int.'s  right now?  oh by the way, i drive a 84 cutlass.......
> *



biscuit tuck!! and cut mirrors


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I keep seeing all this Gucci shit. If you ask me, it's getting pretty played out.


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

in my opinion the hottest stuff is whatever matches the vehicle the best

what other people are doing in their cars should not be what your doing in yours....your car needs to have interior work that compliments the color, body line, and overall feel of your ride...in most cases factory interior is a good start but just needs a change here and there to set it apart from the rest and clean up any loose ends on it...

one thing that will help almost any interior is an extreme contrast between what is shiny and what is flat..... darker toned woodgrain trim thats shiny sitting on top of a light sandy colored flat toned smooth grained leather for example


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm doing crushed velvet/velour in button tuck and wrinkle pleat with mirrors.


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

well i jus dont wanna go with plain vinyl, or velvet, i was lookin for sumthin different, and thought i could jus get sum ideas of what other kind of materials, was bein used, im paintin the car, candy red, and i want a peanut butter int., jus not a plain lookin int.!


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

my friend chris did a peanut butter vinyl, and some red suade.


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

other materials??..... ultrasuede, glove leathers, almost any exotic leather


stay away from designer fabrics...thats just lame...wtf u want to advertise some overpaid designer of ugly clothings stuff for


----------



## Lowlow76 (Oct 31, 2001)

Exotic animals, stingray, croc, gator, etc...

Suede

Some designer fabric

Exotic woodgrain or colored or marble woodgrain


----------



## 84 2 dr cut (Jun 11, 2006)

ostrich skin i might use


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

real ballers use rhino skin

jk


----------



## TOPPLESS86 (Jul 26, 2006)

CHINGO BLING STYLE- OSTRISH GATOR WITH THE MATCHING BOOTS.


----------



## TOPPLESS86 (Jul 26, 2006)

THE SKIN OF ANY EXTINCT ANIMAL LIKE TARADACTAL OR RAPTOR, SOME T-REX MIGHT GO HARD. GOOD LUCK FINDING SOME.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 28 2006, 11:36 PM~6063425
> *Pig skin :0
> *



or human skin now thats gangsta


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowlow76_@Aug 29 2006, 11:25 PM~6069953
> *Exotic animals, stingray, croc, gator, etc...
> 
> Suede
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

well its gonna be a hard decision i see.......... all i know for sure is, i want luxury. im really not into the velvet and mirrors, idea. thats not me. i guess i'll have to wait til i can go to the shop, and see what he can do.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Aug 30 2006, 08:15 PM~6075719
> *well its gonna be a hard decision i see.......... all i know for sure is, i want luxury. im really not into the velvet and mirrors, idea. thats not me.  i guess i'll have to wait til i can go to the shop, and see what he can do.
> *






thats how i roll


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

as much as i hate to admit it it's animal skin (gator/ostrich/snake)..

personally i like the combination of leather and woodgrain in a lolo


----------



## 84 2 dr cut (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73ChevCaprice_@Aug 31 2006, 05:45 AM~6078207
> *as much as i hate to admit it it's animal skin (gator/ostrich/snake)..
> 
> personally i like the combination of leather and woodgrain in a lolo
> *


 leather is animal skin too.


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84 2 dr cut_@Sep 1 2006, 10:27 AM~6082068
> *leather is animal skin too.
> *


im talking about plain leather which is not in the (brackets)


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Im doing mine in 100% lions mane. It itches a little but it keeps away the zebras.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

really? Cause you know in New Mexico you have a lot of problems with those damn zebras running out in the middle of the road.


----------



## 84 2 dr cut (Jun 11, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 2 2006, 08:29 AM~6091181
> *Im doing mine in 100% lions mane. It itches a little but it keeps away the zebras.
> *


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Sep 2 2006, 10:40 AM~6091408
> *really?  Cause you know in New Mexico you have a lot of problems with those damn zebras running out in the middle of the road.
> *



no Zebras man it's just Chicanos


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Sep 2 2006, 08:29 AM~6091181
> *Im doing mine in 100% lions mane. It itches a little but it keeps away the zebras.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

or 100% outdoor green carpet...no ones tried that yet!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lanman31337 (May 12, 2006)

suprised none of you cats roll with foreskin up in your rides, that's the shit right there!!!!


----------

